# Why apply texture to drywall?



## acschnabel

I'm in the process of completely gutting my upstairs bathroom. I'm just a novice DIYer and having a great time doing this, learning a lot. I installed my first piece of drywall today and had no issues, finishing a wall.

I see a lot of information about "how to apply texture" but can't really find anything on WHY I should apply texture. I would prefer to keep my walls smooth, but I want to make sure there isn't a reason other than looks to apply texture to the walls.

So, why should I apply texture to my bathroom walls?

Also, the ceiling was popcorn-ed but I removed it, so it as well, is smooth right now.


----------



## algored2deth

Nothing says you have to apply texture anywhere. It is all up to you. For a bathroom, I would think a smooth ceiling finish is a good idea. Easier to clean to remove moisture issues. I have seen textured walls in bathrooms done with sponges or similar. All done for aesthetics IMO. Perhaps others here have more insight as to why textures are applied.


----------



## Willie T

I almost never texture bathrooms or kitchens. Almost always smooth finishes (Level 5) on those two rooms. A bit more work, but much easier to maintain.


----------



## acschnabel

Thanks Willie.. You've made me read about the levels of finishing drywall! Should have done that before going to bed instead of in the morning waking up. Wasn't planning on doing the skim coat on the entire surface, but will consider it now.


----------



## pyper

I think the most common reason why people use texture is because it's easier and faster (read: cheaper) than making smooth joints. i.e., it's a shortcut.


----------



## redmanblackdog

If texture isn't applied or skimming isn't done then you will be able to see the difference in texture between the face paper of the sheetrock and the smooth none existence texture of the mud on the seams, screw(or nails), metal corners and angles. Many years ago, virgin paper was used on the sheetrock and it had a more smooth surface, but now it is all recycled paper and it is more coarse than it used to be. You wouldn't think that you could see the difference but with light coming across the surface it will definitely show. By textureing the surface, it evens everything up giving you a new surface that will blend the paper with the mud. Now, it is extremely important to use a good primer before texturing. The reason being is that it will let the texture all dry the same to make it more uniform. Without priming, the texture can shrink more on the mudded areas making it smaller than the texture on the paper, thus leaving you with conflicting textures again. The mud used to hide tape will suck the moisture out of the texture faster than the paper on the sheetrock.


----------



## pyper

redmanblackdog said:


> If texture isn't applied or skimming isn't done then you will be able to see the difference in texture between the face paper of the sheetrock and the smooth none existence texture of the mud on the seams, screw(or nails), metal corners and angles.


I've never hanged or taped sheetrock. I notice that some people's seams are more obvious than others. In our bathroom you can easily see the seams and screws if you look, but in the living room you can't see anything, no matter how hard you look or how you shine a light. 

It might also depend on how you paint and what kind of paint you use. If the paint is good quality and you put up two coats with a roller over good quality primer it puts its own mild texture on everything.


----------



## bjbatlanta

Smooth finish is all I would do if it were up to me. Ceiling texture is common in older homes in this area. I do repairs and texture ceilings in additions, basements, etc. to match the rest of the house. Seldom are walls textured unless it's manufactured housing. Years ago I did some work on a couple of modular homes that had textured walls and I fixed them where the 2 sections of the home were joined. Texture hides poor finishing. If you can do a proper job, there's no need for texture unless you want it. Using a proper drywall primer will prevent the joints from "flashing", but I would recommend glazing the entire surface if using any type of gloss paint...


----------



## DangerMouse

I textured the walls in our half-bath (lav and water closet, no tub) but I don't think I'd texture in the main bath.

DM


----------



## lrobertstoner

to texture or not that is the question texture is used for various reasons and different places some people like a popcorn text some like a nock down design and others like a swirl or full texture none are eye soars if done properly and if joints are showing then the finish wasnt done right as for haveing to do it you dont and the belief that texture covers f ups is wrong too texture is done from remodels to mansions i have textured the walls and i have done plenty of slick cielings remeber the slick ceiling you better be a good mudder or have a lot of time and patience the best to do on those ceilings is what is known as a sheer coat water your mud down to the consitency of tomato soap texture mud can be a little thicker sheer coat is done after the three coats have been applied tape bed and skim role the mud on as if you are painting the ceiling then behind it take a good i prefer a 10' knife free of warps or nicks in the blade wipe off the mud you jsut put on dont get to a head of the person wipeing down after it dries sand all the ceiling be sure to check every joint and make sure all are flat before doing this process good luck the secret to drywall is patience


----------



## DangerMouse

What's the secret to reading your post?

DM


----------



## oh'mike

The 'period' key is not working?


----------



## lrobertstoner

*the secret to reading my posts is*

keep your eyes closed lol sorry hate periods hated literature and such guess thats why i went into construction i dont need to know how to write a article i just need to know how to fix the problem. 

! sorry i run on sentences but if you got patience to read my words then you might have the patience to do dry wall :laughing:


----------



## oh'mike

Adding spaces helps get respect and readers.-----You obviously know your drywall work----

It would be a shame to have your answers overlooked-----Just because folks like me--can't read a long

uninterrupted blur of words-----Just thought a word to the wise would be sufficient.

----Mike-----


----------



## bjbatlanta

And I was expressing my personal opinion, I prefer slick. There are many who prefer or like texture. It has it's place, but back in the days of booming construction it was used to cover less than desirable finishing more often than not.


----------



## DangerMouse

bjbatlanta said:


> used to cover less than desirable finishing more often than not.


shhhhh.... don't tell the wife..... :laughing:

DM


----------



## bjbatlanta

Don't worry Mouse, my lips are sealed......


----------



## Willie T

Stoner, you say you hated literature... yet you can inject humor in the form of spoofing on Shakespeare? And you're comfortable with the term "run on sentences". Your spelling kind of sucks, yet your sentence structure and variance suggest that you would make a very interesting and compelling writer.

Humm. M'thinks you simply might not want to apply too much effort to paying attention to the mechanics of the keyboard. :yes:


----------



## Jay 78

DangerMouse said:


> What's the secret to reading your post?
> 
> DM


Decoder ring....and Tylenol.

Would textured walls be harder to repair if future drywall patch jobs were necessary?


----------



## Willie T

Jay 78 said:


> ................Would textured walls be harder to repair if future drywall patch jobs were necessary?


Not really. Especially if it is your own texture you are trying to match, and not a stranger's.


----------



## stoner529

You don't have to texture a thing. Its a personal look

Texture is not hard to clean if you use semi gloss paint.

I texture everything..........I love knockdown. It looks great with a faux paint. Instead of making a bathroom plain, make it unique and give it some style. It's your house, so do whatever you please.

Texture does however cover all the joints that will be visible if you dont give a slick finish.

No matter who does the texture, a patch is not always easy to match. Thats why there are PROFESSIONALS that do it for a living.

For a professional to say its easy to match a patch, well that because they are professional. for someone that isn't, it is not easy,and i don't care if you did the work yourself or not.


----------

